# Blew my mind



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a call from a BOTL of mine in Philly asking me to come to this herf in NJ. After several lengthy discussions and texts, I agreed to come up. I came up Friday night and Saturday we went to this herf. I was blown away. Several BOTLs that I had not seen in a while, and several gents I had not met in person before. Then the fun began.

Bother after Brother offering amazing smokes. Now a lot of you know me and what kind of sticks I own, but I was humbled by these guys. I saw legendary cigars I had never seen before in person. I got to smoke a custom rolled Hemingway Signature Sun-grown (only 10 boxes existed) Tthe amazing 98' Partagas 898 unvarnished, I watched my friend Rust receive a an AF13 (only 1300 sticks ever made). Then it happened. Some had heard that I had been looking for an 8-5-8-Rosado. I heard my name and sa buddy handed me one.

The Flor Fina 858 Rosado cigars are a one time release to the dealers that were a Fuente 2002 contest winner. 29 dealers nationwide received 3 boxes each. There are only 87 boxes in the world that were released.

I now have 8-5-8 Nat, Maduro, Sun-grown and Rosado. Awesome day. Guys, if you ever get the chance to travel to a herf, do it. You never know what will happen.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice pickup Brother, better than the Cohiba "CC" in the "glass top box" that was gifted to me this weekend


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is great. It is amazing how cigars bring people together.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

So when are you having me over again?


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

sounds like it was a good time


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> So when are you having me over again?


Tell me when you plan on being in the neighborhood and we will through you a herf. We had a mini herf for Alan, themoneycollector when he came to town.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

:rapture:wow sounds like a great time and what a nice haul


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That sounded like a great way to hang with friends.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thinking about another herf at my home in October.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*I am happy for you Andy!

Couldn't have happened to a nicer BOTL!*:thumb:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Its funny. I have no idea about any of the cigars that you mentioned. I mean, I have heard of the Partagas 898, but have never had one. But I HAVE seen pics of your humidor and can verify that your collection puts mine, well...most of ours to shame. So, knowing what you have at your disposal, it is nice knowing that there are still places (collecting wise) that you can go that can make YOU all giddy. Thanks for sharing that story with us.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> *I am happy for you Andy!
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer BOTL!*:thumb:


Thanks bra. When I was at NOLA, Calito told me about the Rosario. A new blend of the 8-5-8 Rosado. I will post a thread as I get more info tonight.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

Excuse my ognorance but how do you distinguish these from teh standard Fuente 858's ?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

ncstogie said:


> Excuse my ognorance but how do you distinguish these from teh standard Fuente 858's ?


The wrapper has a more reddish color to it than the natural, yet lighter then the maduro. Also, I posted a picture. It, and the Sun Grown have a cedar wrap and foot band. SG has a black foot band, and Rosado has a red foot band. Only 87 boxes, 50 cigars per box, were ever released. Very HTF


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Tell me when you plan on being in the neighborhood and we will through you a herf. We had a mini herf for Alan, themoneycollector when he came to town.


Wow you seem like a great guy Andy.

If I'm ever driving through, i'll have to give you a call!


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

good times ,,hope i can be that lucky some day


----------

